# Mobile Phone Insurance.



## noname (11 Apr 2008)

I'm not sure if this should be in Insurance or *Phones, DVDs, TVs, Audio/Visual* so mods please feel free to move.

A friend has recently bought a sim free I-phone in the states, & is looking to get it insured, I have advised him to enquire with his home insurance provider, but while he is doing this I thought that some people on here might be able to give other advice.

he is not on the o2 network.

thanks.


----------



## comanche (11 Apr 2008)

is it covered under house insurance anyways?

Mobile phone insurance in my opinion is a rip off. The cost of replacing a phone via an upgrade or getting a cheap prepaid and swapping the sim in is always far less than the phone. I know that in this case its an iPhone but what are the chances of something happening to it.


----------



## noname (11 Apr 2008)

comanche said:


> Mobile phone insurance in my opinion is a rip off.


 
I know what your saying I have heard some horror stories about it & personally I wouldn't go near it, but then again my phone is as basic as the come.

re; home insurance, he seems to think mobile's are excluded on his policy, i haven't heard what the insurance company had to say.

his main concerns (I think) are theft & accidental dammage.


----------



## mik_da_man (17 Apr 2008)

I tried to get a PDA/Phone added to a House insurance policy
It cost €160 to add it and an excess of €150 to claim for it.
The PDA is worth about €600 but I didn't think it was worth adding it.

Edit - was looking for this link [broken link removed]
Never used them - Just spotted this whle browsing

Mik


----------



## csirl (17 Apr 2008)

As a general rule, you should not take out insurance on any item for which the replacement cost would not have a material effect on your long term finances.


----------



## nolo77 (18 Apr 2008)

I had a conversation with O2 recently where they tried to persuade me to take out insurance at €6 a month. I declined as I could easily pick up a replacement phone for a fraction of what the insurance would cost me. 

Then she pointed out that if my phone was stolen I would be liable for any calls made on it up to the time I reported it stolen. And, she said, they could decide to phone the talking clock in China at my expense! I said I'd take my chances - they probably won't know the phone number of the chinese talking clock, anyway!!


----------



## noname (18 Apr 2008)

thanks for all the replies, just to let ye know that his phone IS covered under his home policy, he is not that bothered now anyway now that the price of the Iphone has started to fall.


----------



## feen2000 (10 May 2008)

*Then she pointed out that if my phone was stolen I would be liable for any calls made on it up to the time I reported it stolen. And, she said, they could decide to phone the talking clock in China at my expense! I said I'd take my chances - they probably won't know the phone number of the chinese talking clock, anyway!! 17-04-2008 11:00 AM*


i was with o2 with insurance for 8 years, 6 euro every month. my phone got stolen over in spain and by the time i realised that it was stolen and reported it 60 euro was charged on the phone. not only did i have to pay for the calls but also the replacment phone cost only 69euro. insurance for a phone is a waste of money


----------

